
How Google Looks for the Colorblind - pbnaidu
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2008-07-25-n47.html
======
silentbicycle
I like the idea of them running the colorblind web logo.

Google has (perhaps unintentionally) done a lot for making the web accessible
to the blind, too -- sites designed for their crawlers are going to be vastly
more accessible to the blind as well.

------
silencio
I'm intrigued that everyone testing websites for colorblind accessibility is
using the colorblind page filter. It's very awkward when you have more than
just websites to test (think everything from applications to documentation),
and when you want to do it on your own without submitting anything to another
site.

There's a few apps I do recommend in lieu of the website: Color Oracle
(<http://colororacle.cartography.ch/>) for all platforms

Sim Daltonism (<http://michelf.com/projects/sim-daltonism/>) for OS X

General color accessibility tool:
[http://www.paciellogroup.com/resources/contrast-
analyser.htm...](http://www.paciellogroup.com/resources/contrast-
analyser.html)

A whole slew of other tools:
[http://www.456bereastreet.com/archive/200709/10_colour_contr...](http://www.456bereastreet.com/archive/200709/10_colour_contrast_checking_tools_to_improve_the_accessibility_of_your_design/)

------
gm
This is strange. I am one of them red/green colorblind (basically, some shades
of green look brown to me, that's the best I can describe it), but the "how it
looks to the colorblind" image looks different than how it looks to the non-
colorblind. Who knows, maybe my eyes are over correcting the colorblind
version of the image.

